# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  apagar fotos da galeria

## Francisco Taveira

gostaria saber como eliminar fotos minhas que estão na galeria

um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas,

julgo que só utilizadores com opção de administração têm essa possibilidade!!


Um abraço!

----------


## Francisco Taveira

então tem que ser um administrador a apagar????

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> então tem que ser um administrador a apagar????


Utilizadores com permissões de administração... Não é a mesma coisa!

Mas porque queres apagar as fotos da galeria?

Abraços! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> então tem que ser um administrador a apagar????


 :Olá: Viva
Raramente se apagam fotografias da galeria. As fotografias são um património do reefforum que todos vão alimentando/construindo e que todos devemos valorizar, além disso apagar fotografias pode deixar tópicos/posts sem as imagens que lhes davam sentido. Só Administradores/Moderadores podem fazê-lo mediante pedido a que se segue analise para avaliar se as mesmas irão fazer falta ou não, o mesmo se aplica para tópicos e posts. Por mp podes enviar o teu pedido para um Administrador/Moderador, especificando exactamente quais as fotografias/posts/tópicos a que pretendes que se aplique tal medida.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

Atencios

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> gostaria saber como eliminar fotos minhas que estão na galeria
> 
> um abraço


 :Olá:  Francisco
 Podes edita-las e por outras no lugar.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Francisco
>  Podes edita-las e por outras no lugar.


 :Olá: Tal não deve ser feito para evitar desvirtuar tópicos ou posts que desse modo poderão perder sentido.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Tal não deve ser feito para evitar desvirtuar tópicos ou posts que desse modo poderão perder sentido.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


 Se elas não estiverem a ser usadas em nenhum topico ou terem sido repetidas por engano acho que não faz mal.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Se elas não estiverem a ser usadas em nenhum topico ou terem sido repetidas por engano acho que não faz mal.


 :Olá: Por isso é que se pede a um Administrador/Moderador para verificar. Não raro os utilizadores procuram e usam fotografias de outros utilizadores para ilustrarem os seus tópicos/posts afim de melhor poderem apresentar o que pretendem e o utilizador que colocou essas fotografias se não se aperceber de tais ligações, pode sem querer desvirtuar tópicos ou posts. 
A regra é de não apagar nada porque pode não servir para nós, mas pode servir para outrem ou estar ligado a muitos outros tópicos e posts que nem suspeitamos, até porque somos cada vez mais, ontem alcançamos 6000 utilizadores, temos cada vez mais posts e a galeria de fotografias do reefforum é já uma das maiores e mais consultadas a nível mundial e a esse titulo relembro a todos os membros que é imperativo bem classificar cada espécie e ter escola cuidada nos títulos das fotografias para que os motores de busca do reefforum, do google, etc...encontrem o que procuram. Há algum tempo atrás, houve um trabalho intensivo da equipa RF justamente p+ara classificar todas as fotografias existente na altura e eu regularmente visito a galeria para esse efeito bem como mover/copiar imagens para as categorias adequadas.
Muitas vezes para ajudar os membros do nosso fórum, faço pesquisa de imagens e se estiverem bem classificadas posso disponibiliza-las e ajudar, caso contrário, tenho de recorrer ao que encontrar na net, ora se as imagens não existirem porque foram apagadas ou estão mal classificadas, tipo img. 12345 em vez de Zanclus, o motor de busca não encontra. Há espaço em disco suficiente, há a possibilidade da aumentar, as imagens fazem falta e são um património do reefforum construido por todos para todos!

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Francisco Taveira

boa tarde-
o problema é que tenho lá fotos de material que já nem exiaste
logo queria fazer uma galeria só com o material existente
só isso

obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boa tarde-
> o problema é que tenho lá fotos de material que já nem exiaste
> logo queria fazer uma galeria só com o material existente
> só isso
> 
> obrigado


 :Olá: Viva 
Pode já não existir mas ja existiu e pode servir para por exemplo exemplificar algo, pode estar ligado a tópicos/posts...a fotografia do Premnas que temos no logotipo do fórum,foi de um Premnas que o Júlio Macieira teve...fica a fotografia.
Será mais seguro deixar ficar as imagens e continuas a colocar outras, é uma evolução continua.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Francisco Taveira

> Viva 
> Pode já não existir mas ja existiu e pode servir para por exemplo exemplificar algo, pode estar ligado a tópicos/posts...a fotografia do Premnas que temos no logotipo do fórum,foi de um Premnas que o Júlio Macieira teve...fica a fotografia.
> Será mais seguro deixar ficar as imagens e continuas a colocar outras, é uma evolução continua.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno



ok.... obrigado

----------

